# java moss



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i have some java moss.. my question is... will it spread or what i got this batch on a piece of driftwood and i was hoping itd like.. spread down and cover the piece of driftwood but.. it hasnt grown at all.. its still alive i guess thats good but i want moreeeee


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

This is merely a guess, but maybe try and transfer a small amount of it to where you want it and see if it will grow. Also, maybe its ur lights


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

java moss grows upward really fast but it spreads side ways abit slowly if its completly submerged....if you want to you could cultivate it really easily in shallow water and probabaly put it outside in the sun (if its a warm day or under some light ) just as long as its moist....
ive seen java moss growing on bricks here in asia... looks awsome


----------

